# Settlement Agreement Code References



## jar546 (Mar 9, 2020)

Did anyone ever have a situation from litigation between a municipality and a property owner that was so old, it referenced using codes that were outdated and non-conforming with current state codes?

How can decades old settlement agreement override current codes?


----------



## cda (Mar 9, 2020)

That is what attorneys are for.

And if I understand the question,,,

There was an agreement, that included the city signing on, that a building was allowed to meet a code back when, and still today??

The only thing I can see that might change that, is addition to the building or a distinct life safety problem.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 11, 2020)

happens all the time " hysterical" buildings


----------

